# General Manager Salary



## hiddenheat9mm (Apr 9, 2013)

I am a GM for a residential roofing contractor. We have 5 locations around the US and do about 90% storm restoration. My position is a little cloudy and my pay so far is a weekly salary to get started. The owner said I will be getting a % of the next storm but being new to Storm restoration he has no idea what to pay me. I need ideas so I can go to him and suggest things. My job is to set office up, train all sales force, answer the phone for leads off signs, Create Xactimate estimates and supplement insurance companies for all the sales force, manage the sales board and job progress board so everyone knows where their money is, send off all mortgage docs as well as contact them to see what docs they need, sign off on all payroll, lead weekly meetings, and basically assist the owner so he can learn more about this industry. I have 15 yrs experience in residential insurance storm claims but all I've ever done was train and sales. What should I get paid honestly???


----------



## nmarshall603 (Mar 25, 2012)

I have the same responsibilities as you do. I have a base plus a percentage. 

You will be in the 6 figure range if you have an active storm season. I am getting 15% of gross sales plus my base.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Damn. 15% of someone elses' sales plus a base?! Wow, you sir are doing well for yourself. So 35% of the sale price (10% fo rsales man 25% for you?!) is going straight to commissions? Or did you mean 25% of the gross profit? 

I worked for a company where the general manager, who was really the sales manager, got a 2% commission of the gross sale (if it was a $10,000 job he got $200) plus a base salary. He too was in the six figure range, and this was about 13 years ago. At the time he had 10 sales reps working under him.


----------



## lukkychucky (May 14, 2012)

I know what i would get. A HUGE MIGRAINE HEADACHE!


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

nmarshall603 said:


> I have the same responsibilities as you do. I have a base plus a percentage.
> 
> You will be in the 6 figure range if you have an active storm season. I am getting 15% of gross sales plus my base.


I find the % very hard to come to grips with......we are lucky to be able to put 30 points on a shingle job in our area which means that I would be making more money than my boss % wise if you factor in my base salary.... not to mention that we do between 1 and 2 million a year in shingles alone and 6-8 million in flat...... This would put my salary at between 1 and 1.5 million..... hmmmmm

btw.... as I have stated before I am not a fan of bonus based salaries........ it opens up too many doors to cheat or be cheated...... at any rate I am of the opinion that 100k would be a pretty good pay no matter how you get there for your responsibility.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

AnyMonkey said:


> btw.... as I have stated before I am not a fan of bonus based salaries........ it opens up too many doors to cheat or be cheated......


I'm the exact opposite I wish everyone were paid based on performance. Cheats will be cheats no matter how you pay. But the better you do the more you should ear, period, IMO.


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> I'm the exact opposite I wish everyone were paid based on performance. Cheats will be cheats no matter how you pay. But the better you do the more you should ear, period, IMO.


 
hey im not saying I wouldn't like a big fat bonus check every now and then but definitely not based on gross sales.... I would just estimate all of my jobs a bit cheaper to make sure I got them. The problem is that if you leave it to net sales then you are trusting that the company you are working for has proper job costing which is not always the case. Im more a fan of getting a nice big xmas bonus based on how the company did for that year which would still compensate you for performance.


----------



## Acubis (Jan 10, 2011)

*Crazy amount of work...high pay needed*

Let's start with a $1500/week base minimum. Then a performance based monthly bonus guaranteed in writing if you meet a minimum threshold of sales throughout the region you are responsible for.

Example.

Lets say your threshold is $150,000 closed business per month

For every dollar over that you get a 2% bonus override FLAT. 
The percentage of profit should average out fair over long run.

On top of that let's say you and the owner agree that after closing double that amount of business you jump to 5% of the overage amount. This is pretty fair as you have more than covered fixed costs at that point and the bottom line is significantly affected.

When I was in the field their were months just as a salesman I made 15k - As a manager you should certainly have the ability to clear over that if you are running an effective team.

www.researchroofing.com


----------



## nmarshall603 (Mar 25, 2012)

its 1.5%.. I forgot to put the decimal in.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

nmarshall603 said:


> its 1.5%.. I forgot to put the decimal in.


WOW big difference, and very realistic for your position.


----------

